# Bernardo Silva al CIty, ecco il primo colpo



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2017)

In arrivo il primo rinforzo per Peb Guardiola, chiamato la prossima stagione a fare molto meglio. Il giocatore portoghese de Monaco è volato a Manchester per firmare con il City. Affare praticamente dato per fatto. Secondo il Manchester Evening, il prezzo è di ben 80 mln di euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2017)

Madonna che colpo. Sì, ma dove intendere farlo giocare? Forse sposta Sané a sinistra e mette Silva a destra.
Comunque, Guardiola dovrebbe pensare a comprare gente forte in difesa, piuttosto che continuare a spendere davanti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2017)

Questi hanno mille giocatori per gli stessi tre ruoli in avanti, poi vanno in giro con Stones....


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2017)

Sopravvalutato.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna che colpo. Sì, ma dove intendere farlo giocare? Forse sposta Sané a sinistra e mette Silva a destra.
> Comunque, Guardiola dovrebbe pensare a comprare gente forte in difesa, piuttosto che continuare a spendere davanti.



Prende il psoto di Sterling

Silva-Fernandinho-De Bruyne
Silva-Jesus-Sanè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questi hanno mille giocatori per gli stessi tre ruoli in avanti, poi vanno in giro con Stones....


Zabaleta bollitissimo a destra e Sagna scarsissimo a destra; Kolarov difensore centrale...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Zabaleta bollitissimo a destra e Sagna scarsissimo a destra; Kolarov difensore centrale...



Zaba e Sagna vanno via, è già ufficiale


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2017)

Mille giocatori negli stessi ruoli.
Questi si disfano di Silva o Aguero secondo me...
A meno che:

Bernardo Silva - Aguero - David Silva
Gabriel Jesus

:O


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2017)

Possono mettere chi vogliono in avanti, ma se Pep non migliora la fase difensiva della squadra faranno sempre figure imbarazzanti.


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2017)

Il prossimo dovrebbe essere Mendy.
Edit: quasi fatta Mendy al City per 50M.


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2017)

Se il City prende anche Walker e Van Dijk, diventa clamoroso.


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questi hanno mille giocatori per gli stessi tre ruoli in avanti, poi vanno in giro con Stones....



Stones pagato 60 milioni di euro se non sbaglio


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2017)

Madonna che colpaccio, sono proprio curioso di vedere dove lo mettono però, ora che avevano trovato la quadratura con Jesus ala


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2017)

130 milioni per Silva e Mendy, mio Dio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se il City prende anche Walker e Van Dijk, diventa clamoroso.



Ma cosa clamoroso, hanno una squadra di figurine...gli unici veri fenomeni che hanno sono Aguero e De Bruyne..il resto mezze pippe strapagate..

Infatti i risultati parlano da soli..


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mille giocatori negli stessi ruoli.
> Questi si disfano di Silva o Aguero secondo me...
> A meno che:
> 
> ...



Non scherziamo , Aguero è un TOP MONDO . 

farei carte false per averlo da noi , ma parliamo di stipendi da 10milioni in su ....


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa clamoroso, hanno una squadra di figurine...gli unici veri fenomeni che hanno sono Aguero e De Bruyne..il resto mezze pippe strapagate..
> 
> Infatti i risultati parlano da soli..



Concordo.

Penso che il DS del City sia il campione del mondo di Football Manager...


----------



## Crox93 (26 Maggio 2017)

Altro giro, altri 100 milioni senza senso 
Che poi tutti sti ragazzi? Attaccati solo ai soldi perchè se no non mi spiego scegliere il City


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2017)

Sarà sempre lo stesso city, coi soliti equivoci di sempre.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2017)

80 milioni, ma dai.


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa clamoroso, hanno una squadra di figurine...gli unici veri fenomeni che hanno sono Aguero e De Bruyne..il resto mezze pippe strapagate..
> Infatti i risultati parlano da soli..


Mah, a me quelle mezze pippe di Sane, Gundogan, David Silva e Yaya Toure non dispiacerebbero affatto.


Aron ha scritto:


> 80 milioni, ma dai.



Da quello che srivono in Inghilterra il City avrà un budget di 300 milioni di sterline. Bernardo Silva cmq è stato pagato 50 milioni+ 30 milioni di bonus legati al raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2017)

*Ufficiale*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2017)

Fortissimo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Maggio 2017)

Vi ricordo che stiamo parlando di uno dei giocatori chiave del Monaco campione di Francia (che non è il campionato belga) e semifinalista di champions league.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Penso che il DS del City sia il campione del mondo di Football Manager...


Lascia perdere... su Football Manager devi essere molto più bravo del DS del City, sennò non vinci manco là


----------

